# grizzmans new look



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i have gone and did it…yes i have shaved…and thought i just as well get it out in the open and give anyone there chance at taking there shots at me..lol…so here is my mug…ugly as it is…it is what it is…so i knew it would show up sooner or later…so might as well pick the sooner….....now just remember im married so if this new look spurs anyone to ask me out….sorry…lol


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh! Let me out of here!!!!!!!!!!
Just kidding. That smile comes through whether there is a beard or not!
And… that smile is all that is important!
Ellen


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Like looking the mirror…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure about the new look, but love the wood in the kitchen!!

Lew


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i figure if larry can do it and make it out alive…then why not….lol


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Well if ever you need a quick manly beard just holler and I'll send you a pic of mine.

Handsome Dude. Looks like you shaved off 10 years.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn Grizz, 
You're almost as good looking as me. Do you think the world of woodworkers can stand TWO handsome dudes at once? Now if we can get you into a high and tight there will be some competition. 

I don't think this will improve your skills, but it will improve Momma's attitude. lol I sure thought I would see lipstick all over your face. lol Way to go Buddy, Rand


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Darn - You have a real chin. I don't. I think I will keep my beard to cover up my lack of a real chin.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Beards are over rated. You look good. I bet your wife likes it.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Now we can see your smile even better! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings grizz,
Well…... we can't call you the grizzman anymore…. You're a right handsome dude for a hillbilly….. like me…lol
I do like the look. It's good you kept the cookie-duster though. Need a crumb-catcher…...I've had one for many years…. 
If I shave mine off, my wife says my head looks crooked. You'd think after 33 years, she could tell the difference…....


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Cool picture, grizzman.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Bet that skiin is tender…LOL….after I shaved mine off of 6 or 8 years…was weird feeling the breeze on my chin….I like going without or with very little as now that the grays have set in (in fact…taken over) I figure it's just another thing that makes me look/feel old. Welcome bact to your youth!....Fun thing is to scare the wife now - it takes a bit for the clean face to become familiar….I was asked what I thought I was doing in the back yard before she realized it was me - sans the greybeard…LOL


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

all that AND a purdy face.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

*mvflaim*~Can't grow one, eh?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i know the grizzly look isnt quite there now…but its not the beard that really was the name…after being in alaska for 15 years, i grew to love the bear…especially the grizzly…ive studied them and learned a lot about them…very intelligent creatures..and i really believe that god gave us these wonderful animals to enjoy and learn from…so yea the beard is gone…but my heart still ponds grizzly…......grizz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

traitor !!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

you're a man grizz??? or is this a pic of you as a man? you confuse me…and all this time I thought we had something goin..lol jp ;P how does it feel to take off ten pounds?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

That dress won't look the same on you anymore.LOL So what was the tool of choice used? The card scraper, the spoke shave or the block plane? LOL Seriously you don't look half bad. Bet a week of shaving and you'll be ready to grow it back, at least thats how goes when I decide to play with a razor.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I took mine off 2 months ago after wearing it for over 30 years. I hope you like it as much as I do. Lets face it, You and I look good with or without a beard!

God Bless
tomm


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NOW what are we supposed to do?!?

looking good Grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i will have to admit i did not get creative with a spoke shave or scraper…man…i wish i would have now…could have done a video …lol…and you are exactly right tom…handsome with or without…...


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Man Grizz! I was expecting a Toto or something to top the dress.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grizz: I'm glad that you are still with us. Through thick of thin. Beard or skin. You are still the griz to me.

But, I don't know how that dress will look now ! ! !


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Does this mean you're through with dresses too? Shucks.
I will say though, I surely do like the house behind you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´ll bett the reson was that he had played around with too much superglue
and now its staying on his new workbench…...lol

but it sure makes you ten years younger…Grizz

take care
Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

WHO ARE YOU, AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH OUR GRIZZMAN??!!


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

*JAGWAH* Anytime I go a few days without shaving, my face starts to itch and I keep messin with the stubbles. I can't imagine what the hell I would do if I had a big fluffy beard. I'd probably keep yanking on my face.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Now You've done it you're now expelled from the BBB (better bearded boys) But your still tops on our list.
Last time I shaved 30 years ago my wife threatened to leave me LOL


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

*mvflaim*~ Getting to a big fluffy beard is a challenge. Wives complain at first how scratchy it is. Eventually they like the fluffy feel and want its fluffy softness often.

Kids like you because you can keep skittles in it. Bad guys fear you because the beard can hid ninjas.

Not to mention bits of food that might just be enough to help you survive being trapped in an elevator or stranded on a desert island.

That's why I worry for *Grizz*. He may be in danger now that he's defenseless.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Grizzman save face I like the look it's you man you look younger, better in my opinion hope you keep it that way


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pretty "sleek" look there …......... watch out for all the women out there now !!!
Beard or no beard, you are still "THE GRIZZ" to me…...... fantastic as ever.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

YOU LOOK GREAT GRIZZMAN!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

From the Grizz to a Gentle Ben>
A new series?
LOL I grow one every year at hunting season. When season is over the beard goes.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Just like *lumberdustjohn*, I grows it for da dears.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

come on bob…shave it…lets see whats under there…i triple dog dare ya….....grizz


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope the beard grows back!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well you went and did it now grizz .
as stated though ,
shaving isn't all it's cut off to be , LOL .

i guess there are other dresses ,
just have to find one ,

that brings out your inner charms ,

and doesn't clash with the mustache .


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

The last time I shaved my beard the liquor store carded me and found out I was 12. It was a week before it grew back long enough to by beer again.

No disrespect intended Grizz, I'm just sayin…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

cant do it huh….....man…you know to turn down a triple dog dare is pretty serious…just ask the kid who stuck his tongue on the frozen power pole..lol….i understand bob…....i just thought that since we did the dress thing together..we would continue on in the same way…i do…you do…....LOL..


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this a trend? If Kindlingmaker shaves his off I will be blaming you Grizzman!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Here I am clean shaven. now you see why I wear a beard….such awsomeness must be covered to give all you other Dudes a chance with the women folk.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Always figured beards were for either someone hiding something or they were ugly. Now for the haircut.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well bob, i can see why now…yea you also had some hair back then….ha…which i dont have right now either…maybe i should just shave my head too…....naw…the glare would be a killer…im pretty ok with the shaved look now…who knows..when its all white like yours bob, i just might grow it back…until then…folks will just have to endure…lol…......grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you sure you aren't from Mississippi? Without the beard you could be the twin of one of my uncles.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Did you find any missing tools in that flavor saver? A long lost block plane fall out when you were shaving?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

The Grizzman still lves in you. Just let him out once in awhile


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Clean shaven is for office guys that never get out in the winter winds ;-)


----------

